# READ FIRST: Thread starting tips



## Raaabo (Oct 12, 2010)

When posting in this forum, remember the following:

*What should be posted here:*
Everything not listed in other forums is to be posted here. Highly recommend that you read the stickies with this same thread topic in each of those other buying advice forums.    

*What shouldn't be posted here:*
Anything not specific to buying advice.
"To buy, or not to buy, that is the question" -- that's what you can ask / answer in this buying advice forum.  

*Remember to search first:*
Someone might already have posted about the product model you're interested in, so a search will save you and us a lot of time.

*Thread tips:*
When creating a thread, also remember to use a short and simple thread title. It's best to use the <brand> <model number> naming convention.
For example, "Apple iPhone 4G" is a lot better than, say, "Help! should i buy the 4g apple iphone???!?"
This will make your thread easier to find and more people will reply to it.

_Disclaimer: The views here are of the members, and not of Team Digit (unless the member is part of the Team Digit usergroup)_


----------

